# inspiron 6000 and dell wireless 2350 broadband router problems. argh!



## deadstar666 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey, ive tried not to post something thats already been posted, and i know there are a lot of other wireless problems posted on the forum but not one of them is quite the same as mine i dont think. anyway, here goes...

bought a dell inspiron 6000 laptop with intel centrino n all that. so also bought a dell router: "dell wireless 2350 broadband router" to be precise (with intel(r) pro/wireless 2200bg network connection, driver version = 9.0.0.61) set it all up to connect to the dell pc we have downstairs. both my laptop and the pc downstairs are windows xp, and we have NTL internet with a broadband modem.

suddenly, my wireless decides to stop working correctly. it will randomly disconnect me constantly, and will never connect automatically if i restart my laptop or switch it back on after it's been switched off. also, half the time, the wireless connection coming from my router wont even be listed among the wireless networks available...its really frustrating. i think im even picking up somebodys wireless network from number 12 on my street!! (im number 24???) but it wont pick up the connection from the router downstairs! ridiculous really. it also gives me the option of connecting to a wireless network called linksys (my friend who also has a wireless connection says he connects to linksys...but im sure mine isn't supposed to connect to linksys) and another one which i have a funny feeling is coming from the school across the road as it's been named the same name as the school. its really bizaarre.

in short, i would just like to know why my wireless connection has become so temperamental lately and why it no longer automatically connects when i first switch the laptop on and i have to go through the endless and tedious "repair" process n messing around with it before it finally connects again...or sometimes if i leave it alone it will eventually connect.

just for the record ive read some interesting solutions to some people's problems some mentioning cordless phones and interference. i do in fact have a cordless phone near the router downstairs.

anyway, any help at all is appreciated, im getting very annoyed! if nobody can help fix the problem then i'd like to know how to uninstall and re-install the whole wireless setup please.

thanks in advance!!

p.s. windows is managing the wireless connection, would it help if i changed it to "use intel/pro set wireless"?....and i ALSO forgot to mention that i do in fact live in the UK and have heard bad things about the dell 2350 broadband router and how well it works in the UK. dont know if this will make any difference or if anybody else has heard this?...


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The Intel 2200 is had known problems with drivers. Not sure about the Dell router.

Looks like you need to update your Intel 2200 driver, see these posts:

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,12904785~days=9999~start=40

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,14330257?hilite=intel+2200

Check with Dell on the router once you update the Intell 2200 firmware if you still have issues. I assume Dell uses Intel stuff in thier router?? 

Let us know if this solves your issues.

JamesO


----------

